# Filson briefcases - 256/257/258



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

This thread is to help folks who want to know about the carrying capacity of the Filson 256, 257 and the 258. If any of you have better pictures, please add to the thread!

*Filson 256:*

This briefcase is not padded. Official dimensions are 16" W x 12 1/2" H x 4" D.










Filson 256 with a 15" macbook and a couple of folders and small accesories:









*Filson 257:*

This briefcase is not padded either, but it is better if you carry a laptop everyday. Has plenty of space and is well compartmentalized. Official dimensions are 16" W x 12 1/2" H x 6" D.



















With a 13" macbook inside (and other items):









*Filson 258:*

This has a padded laptop compartment but doesn't necessarily have a higher carrying capacity than than the 257. It definitely looks bigger. Official dimensions are: 16 1/2" W x 14" H x 7 1/2" D. First pic is from the Filson website clearly showing the size of the bag.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Good looking cases. Does the 257 stand up on its own while empty?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Good looking cases. Does the 257 stand up on its own while empty?


Mine does.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Good looking cases. Does the 257 stand up on its own while empty?


It takes years to break in these bags. The rugged twill will soften with use, but the 257 does stand up on its own for atleast 2 years from what I have seen.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm just about to wrap up the second year on my 257 and while there's a little bit of wear at the bottom, it's about as stiff and sturdy as the day I bought it. It does stand up (though since I always load my MacBook Air in the front compartment it sort of leans that way) and seems as though it will continue to do so for some time. I'm very hard on it and it's regularly thrown down on construction sites, kicked across floors, etc.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I have the 258. I regret not getting the 257. I don't think laptops need that much padding for day to day use. Plus its huge. 

OTOH, I will use it today as a travel briefcase, so I don't regret it that much.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Great prices on Filson luggage (and free shipping) on this website -- wish I had seen this before:

They have the 256 for $168 and the 256 for $208, drop shipped directly from Filson. Those are the lowest prices I have seen for these items.



AldenPyle said:


> I have the 258. I regret not getting the 257. I don't think laptops need that much padding for day to day use. Plus its huge.
> 
> OTOH, I will use it today as a travel briefcase, so I don't regret it that much.


AP, if you want any help procuring a 257 from here, PM me! I'd be glad to proxy.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

srivats said:


> Great prices on Filson luggage (and free shipping) on this website -- wish I had seen this before:
> 
> They have the 256 for $168 and the 256 for $208, drop shipped directly from Filson. Those are the lowest prices I have seen for these items.
> 
> AP, if you want any help procuring a 257 from here, PM me! I'd be glad to proxy.


How did I never realize there was another member from Austin?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> How did I never realize there was another member from Austin?


Ha! I wish I still lived in austin ... one of my favourite cities. I moved to FL last year (a supposedly temporary move, but became semi-permanent) but I hope to be back in austin late next year.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice bags. Just checked out the website.


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

I totally love these bags.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I've owned a Filson 257 for 10 years and it still stands up by itself, though the handles droop. I've used it every business day for 10 years carrying three different laptops. I bought a neoprene sleeve for the computer, mainly to avoid scratches from other stuff in the bag.

Last month, one of the leather handles snapped after slowly tearing for a couple months. I'm not sure if I could've prevented it by conditioning the leather. The bag also had holes on several corners, but not big enough to leak anything. Luckily, I pulled a brand new 257 off the bench that I'd bought two years ago as a successor. I'm good for another 10 years.

I took the old 257 to George's Shoe Repair in St. Paul (a renowned shoe and skate repair outfit) and they fixed the handle for $20. This will be under the Christmas tree with a new Filson hat for my elder son.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I was in line to get a 257 from my now-ex this Christmas. We've agreed to still exchange presents since she really wants hers (Lady Gaga tickets) and we're still friends, but I don't have such high hopes now. I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised, though! 257 seems like the perfect size for a 15" MBPro and a few casebooks/spirals. Paired with my canvas tote, I'll be coffee-shop set, if and when I ever get a hold of one of these.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> I was in line to get a 257 from my now-ex this Christmas. We've agreed to still exchange presents since she really wants hers (Lady Gaga tickets) and we're still friends, but I don't have such high hopes now. I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised, though! 257 seems like the perfect size for a 15" MBPro and a few casebooks/spirals. Paired with my canvas tote, I'll be coffee-shop set, if and when I ever get a hold of one of these.


I say sell those tickets to fund your new bag. (preferably at $300 a ticket; Lady gaga fans are stupid enough to pay those prices)


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I say sell those tickets to fund your new bag. (preferably at $300 a ticket; Lady gaga fans are stupid enough to pay those prices)


If she can get the tickets, and I can get the bag, we'll both be happier. I hope that's how it works out. I actually bought 2 extra tickets for resale, but the prices aren't sky high yet, actually still barely over face.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Thank you for this thread as I am toying with getting a new briefcase to supplement my LowePro courier bag, then it's the big challenge, the 256 or 257. My one concern is I pack a camera (usually a Leica M3, Nikon FM2 or Olympus OM-1 or 2 with two lenses) is there enough for that along with some notebooks, pens and a 15" notebook from time to time.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

*My 256*

Santa brought me a Filson 256 last year and I love it. I carry my 14.1' Thinkpad T40 in it a few times a week. I can get some additional file folders init as well.

I don't think its wide enough allow for a camera (SLR styled body) and additional lenses. The 257 maybe, and the 258 for sure.

The bags are built to last. Unfortuantely, this means they are a bit heavy when loaded.

asf


----------

